# Employee timecard monitoring and job allocation



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

I am helping a good friend develop his company. I am setting up and leading his painting division. He has a landscape company with 6 crews and I should be initially hitting the ground with 3 painting and decorating crews. One of my initial concerns was communication and monitoring of teams . I did a lot of research and found a company that use smart phones with a timecard gps system. Which automatically bills and does payroll through quickbooks. Let me know if you want me to post link . This would be a great tool for contractors. Don't worry I am selling for this company !!!!!


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

You guys targeting property management / HOA's?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

You are selling the timecard program?
What is the main difference with tsheets.com ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Finn said:


> Don't worry I am selling for this company !!!!!



Did you mean to write

"Don't worry I am *NOT *selling for this company" 

or are you actually selling this smartphone GPS/time card app?

If you are selling, then please read and understand the advertising rules of Paint Talk so *if* you decide to break the rules and we delete your posts, there will be no hard feelings.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

daArch said:


> Did you mean to write
> 
> "Don't worry I am NOT selling for this company"
> 
> ...


Sorry folks I meant to write " I am not ! Selling "


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

SoCal Paint said:


> You guys targeting property management / HOA's?


No real target area as such I will start off with two teams 2 painters and 1 mate in each and just take it steady I am hoping for some large residential and restaurant type clients that we can help with design etc


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> You are selling the timecard program?
> What is the main difference with tsheets.com ?


From what I can see timecard gps has gps tracking and we also use a dispatch feature in it it tells us a lot . We use smart fence feature do when one of our vehicles arrives at a property it will autpmatically ping the crews location


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

So if your not selling, what is the site for the gps tracking


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Www.econz.com


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

T-sheets is way cheaper and just works for what it's supposed to:
Time tracking by job sites, syncs with Quickbooks, perfect for payroll etc.
They also have a GPS version but we don't need that.
We have surgically implantable GPS trackers for every painter.
Works really good with our Big Brother culture we are implementing this year.


----------



## Rockford Il Painter (Feb 12, 2011)

We use the Job Clock system from exaktime. The guys punh in and out everyday once on the jobsite. It's saved us money for the past couple of years we have used it. We lock the clockon site so little chance of cheating. Works for us.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

The painter will cheat if they want to cheat time.
There is no system that can stop them from wasting time.
Tsheets, jobclock or whatever, they can stare on a window frame too long, 
fall asleep painting baseboards, even chatting all day.
No time tracking system will replace job management or good hiring. 
Success will only come from creating a culture 
where the success of the project and company are integral to the pay
and the career of the painter.
I found out recently that any of these tracking systems are handy tools
and also work as accountability tools.
Trust, respect and a genuine caring for the well being of the painters 
will always win the day.
GPS monitoring means you may have the wrong people.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Well said ! I agree 110% the company is expanding, we have a landscaping division also , our use for it is to measure mileage , time on a customer location, we also have a fleet of snow plows, so it's a cheap handy tool for billing and payroll, if there is a problem with a customer saying that their property was no plowed there we can verify this with gps. If you have to look over your shoulder all of the time with your crew then you have the wrong people. I am in charge of company painting division which is my own company, I believe in being on site working and make sure team is working well and job is going as planned, by the way what are you drinking in that pic?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Finn said:


> Well said ! I agree 110% the company is expanding, we have a landscaping division also , our use for it is to measure mileage , time on a customer location, we also have a fleet of snow plows, so it's a cheap handy tool for billing and payroll, if there is a problem with a customer saying that their property was no plowed there we can verify this with gps. If you have to look over your shoulder all of the time with your crew then you have the wrong people. I am in charge of company painting division which is my own company, I believe in being on site working and make sure team is working well and job is going as planned, by the way what are you drinking in that pic?


It is not me in the picture and it is a Tim Horton's coffee. 
They now have an extra large


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes they do!


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

They have tim Hortons coffee and donuts back home shell gas stations and a few spar stores sell them, prefer them to Starbucks outstanding can we get those her in Colorado ?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Finn said:


> They have tim Hortons coffee and donuts back home shell gas stations and a few spar stores sell them, prefer them to Starbucks outstanding can we get those her in Colorado ?


Much cheaper as well. It started as a Canadian company. 
There are some in the States.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sigh


----------

